

How to minimalize your Firefox UI and turn it into your main browser - volaski
http://volaski.tumblr.com/post/16855645195/how-to-minimalize-your-firefox-10-and-turn-it-into-your

======
volaski
I really loved the new version of Firefox that I decided to ditch safari and
chrome and go back to using Firefox. But it's too ugly so I removed all the
clutter, and now I'm really happy. Thought I would share my experience :)

